# TakeDown of Loop Ileostomy



## tabbsmith

I need a cpt code for the procedure listed above.


----------



## CRC CPC

tabbsmith said:


> I need a cpt code for the procedure listed above.



Did you look at 44620-44625?  I am making assumptions your surgeon is closing the ostomy.  If that is not correct post part of the op note and I will look at it.


----------



## tabbsmith

*Portion of the Op Report*

I incised the skin surrounding the ileostomy and carried this down to the fascia.  The surrounding bowel was freed underlying the fascias.  There were a fair amount of adhesions.  In doing this, I made a small enterotomy in the distal limb.  As this was very near to the prior anastomosis, and it was small area, I chose to repair it.  The area was repaired with a running a 3-9 Vicryl suture.  Interrupted 3-0 Lembert sutures were places over this.  Both limbs of the ileostomy were then freed.  I reinspected to assure there are no other injuries.  I trimmed the skin from the edges of the bowe.  I then reanastomosed the 2 ends in a hand sewn end-to-end fashion.  Over layer posteriorly was completed with 3-0 silk sutures and a running layer of 3-0 Vicryl suture was completed.  On the anterior layer, I placed interrupted 3-0 silk Lembert sutures.  Ath the completion the anastomorisi, there is a patient opening with no bleeding.  There is no obvious leak or any other problems.  I re-inspected the areas ot the enterotomy distal to this.  It was intact without evidence of any leakage.  I irrgiated the wound with several 100ml saline.  There is no bleeding.  The bowel was replaced into the abdomen.


----------



## colorectal surgeon

44620


----------



## tabbsmith

Thanks for your help!!!


----------

